# tůdle, nůdle



## elflacociccillo

Může mi tento výraz "Tůdle, nůdle, řekl jsem si" někdo vysvětlit?
Děkuji.


----------



## Dero

Zdravím,
  výraz "tůdle, nůdle" vyjadřuje, že mluvčí není ochoten či odmítá něco udělat/podstoupit. Používá se výhradně mezi přáteli.

Například: 

A: "Mohl bys mi vysvětlit tento výraz?"
B: "Tůdle, nůdle, najdi si to ve slovníku. ;o)" 
(= Přijde mi zbytečné to vysvětlovat, škádlím tě.)


----------



## winpoj

Podle mě se ten výraz používá hlavně mezi dětmi.
Od dospělého zní dětinsky, ale z legrace ho může použít i dospělý.


----------



## Dero

Souhlasím, díky za doplnění, mezi dětmi se používá míněn vážněji. Mezi dospělými výhradně jako škádlení.


----------



## elflacociccillo

Děkuji pěkně.
Nashledanou.


----------

